# Where to buy globular bottle?



## Johnv713 (Jan 18, 2015)

Does anyone know I can find one that can hold 5-10 gallons? Similar to this one. Just need one for a project I'm working on. Doesn't have to. Be antique.
http://littlegreenfootbal...29/webbottlegarden.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 18, 2015)

That one is modern, about all I know. I'd look into places that do Home Decor, crafts, decorator items-- like Pier One Imports, Hobby Lobby, Jo An Fabrics even. Lol.


----------



## Johnv713 (Jan 19, 2015)

It's about 40 year old or possibly a bit older.Will check out the places you mentioned.Thanks!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 19, 2015)

By modern I meant that it wasn't done by hand--in any way-- back like a century ago. The seam clearly goes up the lip. Good luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Popular too.  The first two I'm not sure about how real they are, but the second looks real.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2015)

In the U.S. we call them flea markets, boot sale in the U.K I think. I don't know what they're called in Spain, Portugal, Italy etc. but those would be good sources to look in.[]


----------



## Johnv713 (Jan 20, 2015)

Bear...wow those look super neat. going to make one today.

Will also try the local flea market too..thank you both!


----------

